

Metatrader Java API - rgerasimen
http://www.jfx-api.com
Provides Java interface to MetaQuotes™ trading servers using the standard MetaTrader client terminals
======
rgerasimen
He said: "...product looks good, it offers a great opportunity to place orders
via brokers to the underlying technical providers such as Integral and
Currenex and Dukascopy and DBank etc at the same time. Probably is the easiest
way to go and simpler and cheaper than opening a $50,000 FIX account with each
broker". Do you dis/agree ?

